# Hillaire gets back to his roots



## Hillaire (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey all, 
My name is JK and I will keep it simple and fill out the questionnaire.  On here I plan to update everything going on on our "farm" as it happens… you can also check out my youtube page Hillaire Farming

1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?  My fiancé and I live in the hudson valley of NY.  We are about an hour and a half away from the city.  We love it here as it has all 4 seasons, cold winters and hot summers.
2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?  It's just my fiancé and I but we also take care of her grandfather who lives with us.
3. How would you define your farm?  We are small time.. we both have full time jobs and have our farm as a hobby.  We are ever growing though.
4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?  I would probably farm full time..
5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?  I built our chicken coop and run, duck coop and run, and the goat stall.
6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?  I can weld but not that well… work in progress
7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?  I started with cochin bantam chickens.. my grandfather passed away a year ago and I decided to raise the same kind of chicken that he did… He was a dairy farmer back in the day, it's in my blood so we kinda grew from there.
8 Is it a hobby or an occupation? hobby for now
9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?  I'm pretty knowledgeable when it comes to plants and animals… I wish I was more mechanical though
10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?  I don't think I could go dairy cows, I come from a dairy background and it takes a lot of dedication and time.. 
11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?  we do our own veggies and eggs the rest will come I'm sure
12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?  usually out in the woods hunting or just collecting my thoughts
13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?  haha I do okay on a tractor never have driven a semi...
14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these? I'm not crafty
15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?  yes, we have cochin bantams and silkies, runner ducks and mallards, and soon to be goat owners
16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?  I've never had to 
17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?  yeah it's okay I hate weeding though lol… this year we have green beans, eggplant, swiss char, red leaf lettuce, green peppers, watermelon, carrots, squash etc
18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives? huh… I don't fish often but I do hunt
19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?  I believe we are over 15 acres
20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?  Novice
21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?  we specialize in chickens breed and sell them, soon we will be big into dairy goats.
22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take? not sure
23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?  I feel like this was already asked if I have to I can 
24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?  not really
25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?  probably a farm in dutchess county ny
26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?  nope
27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?  Probably a batmanesque superhero
28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?  I come from a family of 5 and one of my sisters does chickens for eggs.
29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?  I love to cook we eat whatever we have we don't mind raw mill and love our farm fresh eggs
30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?  best is hatching out my own chickens or helping deliver calves back in the day… worst… I don't really have a bad experience (knock on wood)
31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?  I hunt small game and big game 
32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?  probably that I can dabble in just about anything
33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?  Any time I get a deer I process it 100% myself
34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?  We use solar in our coops.
35 What is on your to do list?  build a portable goat shelter for the goats to use in their fencing. Build a turkey coop for next year… I'm sure there is more
36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to? No, I wouldn't mind to but it isn't a goal as of right now.
37. In what do you trust?  I trust in spirituality I am not overly religious but I trust in myself and those that I surround myself with.
38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome , we started with chickens, then added rabbits and then goats!(chicken math works for all )


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 15, 2017)

yeah it's the natural progression for anyone that has the land for it lol.  We started with 22 cochins and one silkie from murray mcmurray (that's where my gramp always got his).  Now we have over 40 chickens… about 20 are chicks that we are selling… 8 ducks and now getting 2 Oberhasli goats in 2 weeks.. one doeling one buckling (wether).  I was doing turkeys this year I had 10 bourbon reds but then I was surprised with the purchase of the goats so I put off building a turkey coop and raising the turkeys until next year… I plan to get 2 more doelings next year can't decide between Saanens or Oberhaslis I will probably stick to Oberhaslis though.. My fiancé thinks I'm nuts as we will just be married by then and thinks we will never be able to go on vacation


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 15, 2017)

I have wednesdays and thursdays off from work… Yesterday I got the premier one charger set up to charge for three days before I hook it up to the fence.  I set up the fence (we got the electric goat netting) in the spot we will have them for the first week or two.  I set it up next to the barn so it will be an easy in and out.  I built a hay feeder for them today and got the water buckets set up in the stall for them as well.  I picked up probios bloat medication and blue kite for them as well.  I have to still pick up some baking soda, apple cider vinegar, and various minerals for them… The woman who has the goats is being a great mentor.  Two more weeks and we get to pick them up luckily it will be at a goat show at the state fair grounds so we get to see others as well


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome from NW Mississippi!.....
We have chickens, ducks, goats and cats here on our 20acres. Your plans sound really good and hope ya are able to "Realize" them, too. We are in the process of planning for expansion here at the Lazy A** Acres also. There are some really Great people here with tons of experience and advice, so don't be afraid to ask or discuss most any topic.
Again.....


----------



## Baymule (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome! Chickens are the "gateway drug" to farm animals, so just prepare yourself for the  herds coming your way.


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 17, 2017)

We've been fighting a cold in the household the last couple of days... of course I got it the evening of Thursday (Fridays are my Mondays at work) So I've been suffering at work... this hot cold hot cold weather definitely contributed to the cold.  Just been doing chores for the chickens and ducks and making sure everything is ok and then going to bed.  My incubator of 30 cochin bantam eggs started hatching yesterday if everyone is hatched and fluffed up I will be running them to the local chicken store to sell so far looks like 20 of 30 have hatched.  Hopefully this passes so I can get the barn doors installed on the goat barn so by then we will be 100% ready for our goats to be picked up next Saturday.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 17, 2017)

Sorry you are feeling bad. @Devonviolet makes some flu/cold killer elderberry syrup. She ordered European elderberry plants and they are blooming for her now! I took cuttings from some on the side of the road and they are growing roots, need to get them planted. But anyway, her syrup really works, plus it is tasty too! Devonviolet, will you post the recipe for Hillaire?


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 17, 2017)

Hope you get to feeling better soon. summer colds are the worst.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 18, 2017)

Geez Hillaire, I'm so sorry you are sick!  You have too much going on to be sick.

A couple years ago, I got really sick, with the flu, and since I prefer herbal/natural remedies to convential medicine, I started looking for something that would clear up my virus. I learned that Elderberries caused the cell wall, do the virus to break down. If taken before one got sick, it prevented the,cold.  If taken,after the cold starts, the virus dies, and,the cold goes away faster.  So, I made some Elderberry syrup, and it worked!  @Baymule talked about growing our own Elderberries. But, in the beginning, I bought them on Amazon:

_https://www.amazon.com/Viva-Natural...97&sr=8-2&keywords=Dried+Elderberries+1+pound_

Elderberry Honey Syrup

2 cups dried Elderberries
6 cups Filtered Water
2 oz sliced, peeled ginger root, cut into small pieces
36 oz (Net Wt) Raw/Unfiltered Honey (Local honey is best)

Combine Elderberries, ginger and water.

On stovetop heat until boiling. Lower heat and simmer for 20 minutes.

While hot, use immersion blender to remove fruit from seeds (approximately 5 minutes).

Pour into large fine screen strainer over a large bowl. Using large spoon, stir, scrape, mash berries until most of the fruit is off seed and moisture is squeezed out. Rinse strainer with an additional 1/2 to 1 cup more of filtered water, to get all the residual goodness of the berries.

Cool to body temp and add honey. Heating raw honey destroys the enzymes, that give honey it's healing qualities.

Pour into 1/2 gallon canning jar or 2 quart canning jars and refrigerate. I put some in a used honey bottle for easier dispensing.

To minimize risk of getting the cold/flu virus, take 1 Tablespoon of this syrup daily, during cold season, or when you suspect you might get a cold. If you do get a cold, start taking 1 Tbsp three times daily for the duration of the illness plus 3-4 days.


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 18, 2017)

ugh sounds like I need to find myself some elderberries sounds like a great recipe. I have never had a summer cold and won't care to ever again...


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 20, 2017)

yesterday after work I kept activities to a minimal... made sure the chickens were fed and watered the 3 mama hens were ok with their chicks and the ducks were fed and watered... I was planning on going to the hardware store to pick up plywood and 2x4s but instead decided to get everyone settled for the night and go to bed... this cold is starting to get better but not fast enough (it never does) today is my Friday so hopefully it subsides before my days off tomorrow and Thursday... have a physical exam Thursday for a job I accepted once that is over with I will be spending the rest of the day getting everything squared away for the goats that we pick up on Saturday...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 20, 2017)

When I get like that I just take Alka-Seltzer Plus and keep on going. Hope ya feel well enough to complete your project, cause once ya get those animals they won't allow ya to wait. Tho, having chickens and ducks....ya probably already know that....
We have 4 hens setting on 40-60 eggs, ducks...that is....it could get a bit interesting around here shortly. I've never seen anything like it. Each day it seems the "Nest Mound" grows....it is communal.....we have 12 ducks.,


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 20, 2017)

woof that is a lot of ducks lol... we have 6 runners and 2 mallards I can't wait for them to start laying most like late winter early spring.  I'm not too worried about completion of the barn, the stall is done for the goats all I need to do is put down some straw fill the water buckets, hay rack, and minerals and they will be set.. electric fence is up just have to check the charger and make sure it's putting out the joules it needs to and then just build and hang the doors.  I knew I was asking to catch a cold I've been pushing myself pretty hard and not getting adequate sleep... we live and learn, good news is I am starting to feel better another night of going to bed by 8 and sleeping as long as my body will let me should perk me up lol I'm excited to pick them up Saturday at the fairgrounds.  Saturday the person I'm getting them from will be showing some of her Oberhasli's as well at the fairgrounds and my cousin is showing her Nubians.


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 23, 2017)

welp Wednesday I got precisely 0 zilch nada done.  I decided to take a day to rest and I did and it was super lol.  So yesterday I had appointments all day from a physical to fingerprinting and paperwork which took longer than needed but I got it done... I spent the rest of the day in the garden and rested a little more. I am feeling a little better (I don't feel like I am going to die anymore) and now its just more congestion than anything.  Tonight when I get home I gotta sweep out the goat pen and lay down some straw fill the feeder and water buckets and we'll be good.  Getting excited to go to the goat show Saturday morning and pick up our goats of course


----------



## Baymule (Jun 23, 2017)

Glad you got some rest and that you feel better. Sometimes you just gotta shut it down and rest up.


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 26, 2017)

feeling much much better now! AND.... we got our goats 2 9 week old Oberhasli 1 buckling wether (Trouble, he likes to untie shoelaces at a drop of a hat) and 1 doeling (Honey, she is the sweetest thing)  The first day we kept them on leashes to get them used to us and show them around.  Yesterday I put them in the Premier1 fence and it only took a couple hits from the fence before they understood it and leave it be.  They are doing great grazing and eating hay and a little grain.  I will be sure to upload pictures tonight


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 26, 2017)

Another great day, here are some pics of my Oberhasli doeling Honey and wether Trouble.  Both are 9 weeks old.


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 26, 2017)

Here's Honeys older sister who was champion a couple adga shows last year and grande champion ar the county fair last year. She placed 3rd yesterday she is quarter grade? Basically registered as 88% oberhasli 13% nubian.  Not sure how it adds up to 101%


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 26, 2017)

That's awesome, Hillaire!  You got yourself a couple of good looking goats there!  

You are just gonna LOVE watching and learning as they grow up!

From what I can see, Honey's older sister has a nice looking udder.  It's too bad we can't get a better look at her from behind.  After all . . . With dairy goats, it's all about the udder!!!


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 27, 2017)

yeah I failed to get a good pic everything was going on and I was like a kid in a candy store lol.    From what I'm told she isn't as filled out body condition wise as last year she is a little light on the hind end but her udder is great... the people with the lamanchas are known for taping teats to get an edge I guess... which is obvious when you look at all their goats... I mean if every goat you have (and they brought at least 10) is spewing milk out every step they take I mean... come on lol... but either way she did ok...


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 27, 2017)

Hillaire said:


> the people with the lamanchas are known for taping teats to get an edge I guess... which is obvious when you look at all their goats... I mean if every goat you have (and they brought at least 10) is spewing milk out every step they take I mean... come on lol... but either way she did ok...


That may be. But, I must say, my two girls are LaManchas. I separate the kids at night, and in the morning they squirt milk when they are running to their milk stand to eat breakfast while I milk them.


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 27, 2017)

this is true, however apparently they are known for taping... either way I don't like it lol... your red lamancha must be a good producer, she has a pretty full bag, that's after the kid or kids being off for one night?


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 27, 2017)

Hillaire said:


> this is true, however apparently they are known for taping... either way I don't like it lol... your red lamancha must be a good producer, she has a pretty full bag, that's after the kid or kids being off for one night?


I agree. Taping, to get a bigger udder, for show, isn't right.

I get about 1\2 gallon of milk, from each girl, once a day.  I'm told (by their breeder), that when their kids are weaned, they will most likely give me 1 gallon each, if I milk once a day. 

I'm not sure if I will milk once or twice a day, yet.  Right now, I am learning how to make cheese, and trying to figure out what to do with all the left over whey, and skim milk (left over when I use my cream separator). 

My red doe is Ruby. She does give me right at 1/2 gallon, or more. Her left side is a bit smaller, most likely because both, of her twins prefer that side.  Once they are weaned, that side should fill out and give me even more milk.


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 29, 2017)

black bear sighting in the back of the house near the duck and chicken coops.  Fiance heard her duck who was in the coop going crazy saw the bear and scared it off down the hill... this happened at 11pm and of course it happens the night I am working till midnight... I took the 12 gauge filled with turkey load and walked through the woods with my headlamp when I got home to scare it off if it was still near which it wasn't. she said it was bigger than the bear that was in a video my friend took the other day and that bear in the video was a decent sized boar... Guess I'll have to do some scouting to make sure it was only passing through.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 29, 2017)

Yeh, I can imagine that keeping them on the move is a good thing.....it may be time for some electric back-up though. Sure glad we don't have those to deal with here...we did in Florida.


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 30, 2017)

yeah I am eventually going to get a few more premier1 chargers and some poultry netting for the chickens and a charger and a strand running for the duck run.  Today was my last day of work so now I have almost a full week off before I start my new job.  I finally uploaded a youtube vid with the goats.  Look it up Hillaire Farming


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 30, 2017)

First of all welcome to BYH! I hail from the Hoosier state of Indiana. Good looking goats!

Looking at those hills in the background, looks like you're in a nice area except for the bears. The DNR tells us we do not have any. Ohio River to the South apparently keeps them from entering that way, and the Michigan line North of us keeps them up there, I guess. Unfortunately someone forgot to tell the bears that. Last summer, one was observed to the South, and a different siting to the North. Someone must have forgot bears know how to swim, and that they don't read the state line signs. I guess they can walk across bridges too. Lol

I read the survey you filled out with question abt hobby or occupational farming. Always bothers me a little that what I do is a hobby because it doesn't fully sustain my needs/daily work habits. I think there is maybe a definition in the middle that fits me and several on here more. What I do on a daily basis to take care of my meat rabbits, and maintaining my hay field is partial-sustainable farming. It is not my occupation, but it is part of my life. A hobby can be put on a shelf, or closed up in a shop and returned to at a better time, and my operations can't. It doesn't reflect on your answer, just my pet peeve abt labeling hobby farming.

Again, welcome to BYH!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 1, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Always bothers me a little that what I do is a hobby because it doesn't fully sustain my needs/daily work habits. I think there is maybe a definition in the middle that fits me and several on here more. What I do on a daily basis to take care of my meat rabbits, and maintaining my hay field is partial-sustainable farming. It is not my occupation, but it is part of my life. A hobby can be put on a shelf, or closed up in a shop and returned to at a better time, and my operations can't. It doesn't reflect on your answer, just my pet peeve abt labeling hobby farming.


I feel the same way, Pastor Dave!  I think a better term would be "HOMESTEADING"!


----------



## Hillaire (Jul 3, 2017)

I agree, but there are 2 sides to that coin.  If I say I am a farmer then the big time farmers or heck even someone with 20 dairy cows or what have you would be like "pfftt 50ish chickens 8 ducks and 2 goats is hardly a farm."  and if I say we're homesteaders, homesteaders will be like "pfftt you don't make everything from scratch."  I agree there is a divide, but hey, I'm a farmer I was raised on a dairy farm (holsteins) it's in my blood so I do it.  Eventually I will have a dairy herd and once that happens, yeah I'll be fine with saying "I'm a farmer"


----------



## Hillaire (Jul 3, 2017)

On another note, I am enjoying my mini vacation before I start my new job.  My fiancé and I are headed to cortland for a night away and meeting my mom and stepdad for his 70th birthday.  It will be great to get a night away from everything but I will be the first to admit that being away from the farm for 24 hours will consist of me checking in with her parents constantly to make sure everything is okay lol.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 4, 2017)

All true. My Dad grew up on a dairy farm and added in his own hogs while also running a rural mail route until he bought his farm and married Mom at age 31. I guess he was just not in a hurry to leave. It was a great farm and huge house.

He had his own hog farm until he started farming with a big family outfit from our church. He farmed almost 20 years with them year round until he retired. We still raised meat rabbits and had gardens, but only had 5 acres left of the farm.

Mom preached at me that I couldn't make it in farming. Dad had struggled, and she wanted something easier for me. So I now feed a different flock. Haha

Now, my ambition is to buy a small farmstead that has just enough acreage to rotate some pasture, alfalfa field, and corn to support my rabbits and a couple feeder calves. Maybe when I retire!

My wife spent a week at Myrtle Beach with her best friend in June. My boys spent the week at my mother-in-law's. And, I stayed home and caught up on work. It is hard to have someone willing to come feed and do the daily chores I do. It takes a lot of preparation and instructions. It was easier for me to just not go on vacation. SO, enjoy your vacation, and you've got it good if you have in-laws or anyone you can trust to handle things while you're away!


----------



## Hillaire (Aug 2, 2017)

whew… busy month… I started my new job a few weeks ago and I love it… not much time during my shifts as I work 9-6 and instead of being behind a computer I am working on machinery and facilities here at west point. I love the shift however, as it gives me time to get chores done in the morning (graining goats, putting them on pasture, feeding chickens and ducks and checking on everything.) same goes for the afternoons.  My Oberhaslis are doing phenomenal.  Honey our doling went through a skinny phase where I think she was getting too much greens.  a little electrolytes and a few days on strictly hay and a little grain and she bounced back beautifully.  Trouble the wether is starting to look like a buck with his little mohawk coming in on his neck and acting more troublesome daily lol.  Everything is going really well for us here.  I sold a dozen 6 week old cochin bantam chicks a week ago for a nice profit and I have 3 broody hens that are hatching out a total of 20 or more currently.  Just thought I would jump on here since it's been a while… and in case anyone is wondering I do not miss my old desk jockey job one bit


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeh, sounds like things are good....just wait til it's dark when ya get off work....then, maybe not so much....


----------



## Hillaire (Aug 2, 2017)

yeah I was pretty spoiled the last couple years being home by 4 instead of 6 but I'll make it work lol


----------



## Hillaire (Oct 23, 2017)

Whew!!! What a busy couple of months.  Well I got the 2 oberhasli goats and they are doing great.  Honey and Trouble (wether) are going to be getting some new friends on the farm.  3 four year old Oberhasli does that will be bred to kid in march or april.  All registered, 2 100% ober 1 quarter grade.  I registered my farm with the adga and had Honeys previous owner send me her paperwork.   Our ducks, chickens and guineas are doing well.  I think in a year or so we'll add some toggenburg goats to the herd.  Depends how many kids I keep if any.  Work has been great and even though I'm always busy, I wouldn't change it for the world.  Go Army beat Navy!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2017)

Your goats are so pretty!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 23, 2017)

Gave you a like... for everything EXCEPT the Army/Navy thing... I'm retired Navy.


----------



## Hillaire (Oct 26, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Your goats are so pretty!


thanks!  I love the Oberhasli breed… will always have them as part of my herd for sure.


----------



## Hillaire (Oct 26, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Gave you a like... for everything EXCEPT the Army/Navy thing... I'm retired Navy.



HAHA I work for west point so ya know gotta support Army.


----------



## Hillaire (Oct 26, 2017)

GRRRR…. NOTHING is more frustrating to me than having a predator on your property and messing up getting rid of it for good, twice!!  Last Sunday I woke up and got ready for work at approximately 7am I looked out my bedroom window to see a really big fox standing in my back yard looking at my guinea hen keets' coop almost as if to say to itself "I can see them how do I get in there"  so I grabbed my .30-30 lever action marlin and loaded it up.  I had plenty of room to shoot out of the window as it was already open but the screen.  I figured my sleeping fiancé wouldn't have been a fan of a rifle going off in our bedroom while she sleeps so I ran out the side door and between that time from window to door which is about 100 feet the fox was gone.  So after work the same day I tried to use a predator call on the back end of our property to call it in to no avail.  Twice this week after work and on my day off I tried the same, still nothing.  Tonight I was eating dinner and the guinea fowl were being a little louder than usual.  Now, I just moved my guinea keets in with the bigger guineas and chickens yesterday so I chalked it up to that.  I looked out the same window to just watch them as I do sometimes and I look to the right to see the same fox coming up the trail in our woods heading towards the coops again.  I quickly grabbed my rifle and loaded it.  I put one in the chamber and went outside.  I tip toed to the front right hand side of the house and peered around the corner to the back.  There I see the fox so I aim and pull the trigger….*CLICK*…..I forgot to take off safe!!!!!!! The fox is looking right at me so I quickly yet smoothly pull back the hammer and take off safe.  That split second of me taking my eyes off the fox proved to be my flaw. The fox was gone when I locked eyes on the spot again!  Now it's just about dark thirty I have a fifty percent chance of getting the way the fox went right.  Either it ran straight down to the back left of the property behind the coops or the more likely option is it ran back from it came and if scared enough should be near my food plots I have planted for deer on a ridge.  I ran and I mean RAN for the food plots which I had the high ground and back door entrance that game don't think to look for.  It's a good 500 yard run so I bolted for it.  It was so dark by the time I got there even if I did cut it off I wasn't going to be able to see it very well.  Mad at myself and dejected I headed back home.  I will get this fox, I am proficient with hunting predators, I'm just mad I didn't get it tonight


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 26, 2017)

My experience has always taught me to take the shot when ya have it...it may have scared the lady, but I sure would rather be explaining why, with a dead fox on the ground, than to miss the opportunity and waiting for it again. I know it eats at ya...I do the same and kick my own butt....but, ya will have the opportunity, just make sure the damn safety is off when ya bring it up to shoulder. It happens to all of us more than we care to admit, so don't feel like the lone stranger....


----------



## Hillaire (Oct 26, 2017)

My buddy had it happen last year during a deer drive.  We were standing in a powerline and having deer push to us, a nice buck came running out. He pulled up his gun and I pulled up mine he said "I got it" I heard click and I shot and I got it it happens I just hate it when it does happen to me


----------



## Hillaire (Oct 26, 2017)

and of course every noise the ducks make in the duck coop at night (usually they are silent) I come trudging out with a head lamp on and rifle in tow lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 26, 2017)

.....I'm not laughing at ya, but with ya....I do the exact same thing, except I don't have a head lamp...I have a maglite in one hand and rifle in the other.....


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2017)

I have two Great Pyrenees........they are my predator control. We are overrun with coyotes around here, but they don't come on our place. Our female GP is a killer of everything that isn't a horse, sheep, chicken or duck. She is death on a snake, very cool to watch her stalk and kill one.


----------



## Hillaire (Nov 1, 2017)

we'll eventually get a farm dog, rough haired collie, farm collie, or springer spaniel.  Unless we get to the point of having goats outside at night in a paddock with a shelter I think my rifle will do the trick.  Coyotes aren't bad here besides the odd coyote here and there it's more fox and raccoons trying to get to the chickens which knock on wood haven't had any issues that I haven't been able to clear.  only losses were 2 guineas last winter which I was able to get both foxes doing the damage.  Our chickens are in a coop and run and we free range our guineas.  Luckily if I see a predator I usually know where they will be running to if they see me and bolt. I can head em off and get them.  Haven't seen the fox since initial sightings


----------



## Hillaire (Jul 25, 2018)

Boy oh boy have we been busy on the farm... I’m sorry I haven’t been in nearly enough but when you hear about our growth you’ll understand.   So I got married last November all has been going great.  In January we purchased three bred Oberhasli does from the same breeder we got our doe and wether from.  Salsa and Pepper are American Oberhasli coming from wonderful show and milk lines.  They are both 4 and actually twin sisters.  We also got Gem who is a recorded grade Oberhasli.  75% Oberhasli 25% Nubian also 4.  Pepper kidded April 24th with twin doelings.  Gem kidded May 14th with twin doelings and Salsa kidded May 21st with a buckling and doeling twin pair.  All are doing great. My wife expressed her interest in starting a herd so I bought her two Nigerian dwarf doe kids from an excellent herd.  So basically we went from 2 goats to 13 in a blink of an eye.  After we show at our county fair next month we’ll see who we’re selling and retaining. I also got my farm dog.  He’s a rough collie named Sampson.  We got him as a puppy but he’s already huge.  We downsized our chickens to just 10 red sex links and are up to 20 ducks now.  I’m adding a bunch of pictures here as there’s a lot to see.  I’ll be sure to make a real effort to post more and be more active


----------



## Hillaire (Jul 25, 2018)

More pics


----------



## Hillaire (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh and we finally have a farm logo


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 25, 2018)

Congrats on your new herd!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 25, 2018)

My oh my!!.....it sure has been a while, but sure Glad that things are going so well for ya..........all the animals are just Beautiful......and the collie is to die for, Cute!!.....how old is she and the name?....gotta have the name for such a Beauty!! Hope ya keep on posting and sharing the progress ya are making there......


----------



## Baymule (Jul 25, 2018)

So we get lots of pics of the goats, dog, cats, even you......and no pic of the new Lady of the Manor?  congrats on getting married and all the good things going on in your life.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 26, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> My oh my!!.....it sure has been a while, but sure Glad that things are going so well for ya..........all the animals are just Beautiful......and the collie is to die for, Cute!!.....how old is she and the name?....gotta have the name for such a Beauty!! Hope ya keep on posting and sharing the progress ya are making there......





Hillaire said:


> I also got my farm dog. He’s a rough collie named Sampson. We got him as a puppy but he’s already huge.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 26, 2018)

Oooops!!....guess I was so enthralled with the pics, that I skipped right past that....Thanks @Bruce !!.....please apologize to Sampson for me referring to him as a "she".....He is really a beauty!!......


----------



## Bruce (Jul 26, 2018)

I do that, look at the pics, see a post referencing it a bit farther down and go "what?" then go back to the post.

Great minds (don't think) alike!


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 26, 2018)

welcome back @Hillaire, your oberhalsi's are just beautiful.  I've always thought they were such elegant looking animals.  and the nigies are cuties too.  you are going to love having Sampson as a farm dog.  we always had collies when I was growing up and they sure took care of all us kids.  @frustratedearthmother and I both have English shepherds, who are first cousins to a collie, and we both love them to death.  my girl JJ is absolutely the best farm dog I've ever had and I've had some darn good dogs over the past 60 years.  she never misses a thing that is out of place or strange to her, she helps me with the sheep and goats and warns me of snakes around here. she saved me from being bitten by a copperhead last fall and got bitten in the process.  this year she is a lot smarter about how close she gets to them.  the also won't let anyone come into my yard unless I tell her its ok.
 again congrats on all the new animals and also congratulations on your nuptials.  marriage is hard work but I know you're up to it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 26, 2018)

I also had rough collies growing up - awesome farm dogs!  My English Shepherd, like @goatgurl mentioned is indispensable!  They are so versatile.  She bagged herself a big ol' possum earlier this week.  I posted the pic over on another thread on this forum: Cowboy and Friends


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 26, 2018)

Good to hear from you and thanks for all the pics! Sounds like things are doing great up your way. Beautiful animals!


----------



## Hillaire (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks all.  I forgot to post a picture of my wifey so here’s one for ya.  I’ll make sure to apologize to Sampson for ya lol I’m loving having a collie on the farm.  He has great drive.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 27, 2018)

Ya'll are just too cute!  Looks like ya'll have a lotta fun together!


----------



## Hillaire (Jul 27, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ya'll are just too cute!  Looks like ya'll have a lotta fun together!



We certainly do.  She’s my right hand woman.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 27, 2018)

You have a lovely lady. The stars lined up and you got the love of your life.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 28, 2018)

Don't tell her about your left hand woman 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## greybeard (Jul 28, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Don't tell her about your left hand woman
> 
> Thanks for the pics!


Is that where the old saying 'Never let the right hand know what the left hands is doing' came from?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 28, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Is that where the old saying 'Never let the right hand know what the left hands is doing' came from?



Nope. Matthew 6:3

http://biblehub.com/matthew/6-3.htm


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 26, 2018)

Following along!


----------

